# Genoa-Milan 0-2



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Genoa-Milan, 9ª giornata di ritorno del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma venerdì 8 marzo 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Marassi di Genova.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Genoa, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Diciamo che perdere con il Genoa non mi sembra proprio il caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Credo che recupereremo il Topastro e speriamo Balo.E' da vincere.Daje Milan,siamo tutti con te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo che recupereremo il Topastro e speriamo Balo.E' da vincere.Daje Milan,siamo tutti con te.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Credo che recupereremo il Topastro e speriamo Balo.E' da vincere.Daje Milan,siamo tutti con te.


Speriamo Balo perché dovremmo spremere il Pazzo in vista della partita di CL.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Devo ancora vederli, ma l’idea di centrocampo di Ballardini non mi dispiace, con Kucka e Vargas mezz’ali di corsa e fisico, con il vecchio Matuzalem regista.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Da vincere altrimenti torniamo al punti di prima, non possiamo fare up e down in continuazione


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Gara da vincere per riprendere il Napoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ci sara anche lazio-fiore bene togliamoci dalle scatole ste squadre attaccante a noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2013)

Vincere assolutamente


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci sara anche lazio-fiore bene togliamoci dalle scatole ste squadre attaccante a noi



...un bel pareggio tra loro sarebbe ottimo per noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Vincere a tutti i costi, anche perchè la prossima e Lazio-Fiorentina o vice versa


----------



## Schism75 (3 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere. Anche non giocando bene, ma dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Partita difficile, spero che facciano l'impresa contro la Riomma i genoani così si distraggono un po' contro di noi nella prossima giornata


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2013)

*Bonera torna in gruppo, sta svolgendo il lavoro con i compagni.*


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Questa notizia di Bonera mi preoccupa molto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2013)

*Kucka salta il Milan, espulso contro la Roma.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;137868 ha scritto:


> *Bonera torna in gruppo, sta svolgendo il lavoro con i compagni.*


Speriamo che il campo non lo veda mai però.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2013)

ottima l'assenza di kucka.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Idolo Kucka


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

anche se hanno perso non possiamo avere paura...sarà difficile ma con Balotelli la dobbiamo vincere
deve fare la differenza


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Quindi Kucka squalificato e Matuzalem in forte dubbio per infortunio.Dai dobbiamo vincerla.


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2013)

il difficile viene adesso, dobbiamo riuscire a staccarci in queste 3 partite abbordabili con genoa palermo e chievo, poi nel tris di partite che avremo con: fiorentina napoli Juve probabilmente qualche punto lo perderemo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Contro il Genoa in casa loro non vinciamo da 6 anni, speriamo bene...


----------



## Marilson (4 Marzo 2013)

la goleada in casa del genoa alla prima di campionato era con leonardo?


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo hanno vinto tutte le nostre avversarie oggi, 3 punti obbligatori o altrimenti siamo messi male


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Contro il Genoa in casa loro non vinciamo da 6 anni, speriamo bene...



Abbiamo vinto l'anno scorso 0-2......


comunque già molti dicono che hanno espulso Kucka perchè venderdì c'è il Milan.....


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto l'anno scorso 0-2......
> 
> 
> comunque già molti dicono che hanno espulso Kucka perchè venderdì c'è il Milan.....



Ridicoli colpa nostra ora che si è preso il rosso.. che poi capirai maradona mancherà rotfl


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ridicoli colpa nostra ora che si è preso il rosso.. che poi capirai maradona mancherà rotfl



Tifo'o ma molti m'hanno detto di peggio,ora te ne poste qualcuno di esilarante:

Tifoso laziese:
_
Il centrocampo è medio in alcuni elementi e molto basso in altri (se vuoi faccio i nomi). La Lazio nel suo 11 è molto piu forte del milan. _

Tifoso napoletano:
_ dormite sonni tranquilli, il Milan è un falso problema

Ai tifosi milanisti: non mettete speranze sul 2/3 posto, non è roba che fa per voi _


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o ma molti m'hanno detto di peggio,ora te ne poste qualcuno di esilarante:
> 
> Tifoso laziese:
> _
> ...



Quanto godrei se a maggio la classifica dice Juve, Milan, Fioretina, napoli, Roma, Lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

A chi lo dici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

Partita dura, ieri il Genoa ha giocato bene nonostante il risultato occhio a sottovalutarli.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;138539 ha scritto:


> Partita dura, ieri il Genoa ha giocato bene nonostante il risultato occhio a sottovalutarli.



Non credo che nessuno li sottovaluti.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2013)

Prendetemi per matto, ma io farei riposare Montolivo il primo tempo in ottica Barcellona. E anche nel secondo se il risultato è acquisito.


----------



## Marilson (4 Marzo 2013)

questo "in ottica" champions può essere la nostra rovina


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> questo "in ottica" champions può essere la nostra rovina



Sempre positivo eh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto l'anno scorso 0-2......
> 
> 
> comunque già molti dicono che hanno espulso Kucka perchè venderdì c'è il Milan.....


lol giuro che non me lo ricordavo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Da vincere per forza, concentrati su questa partita, dai ragazzi.



Rivoglio Niang titolare per forza


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

*Galliani sulle condizioni di Balotelli:"Sta meglio, spero che ce la faccia per venerdì così Pazzini può riposare in vista di Barcellona."*


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o ma molti m'hanno detto di peggio,ora te ne poste qualcuno di esilarante:
> 
> Tifoso laziese:
> _
> ...


Gente che probabilmente non avrà visto neanche una gara degli ultimi 3 mesi.


----------



## Tobi (4 Marzo 2013)

Sottovalutateci pure..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Ma infatti è meglio non venire considerati. Più rimaniamo in sordina meglio è.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

*Bonera,Antonini e Costant in gruppo.Corsa sul Centrale per Bojan.*


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Bonera,Antonini e Costant in gruppo.*



Potevi tralasciare i primi 2 comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] ,nulla deve essere tralasciato se riportiamo una notizia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

Bene per Kevin.


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] ,nulla deve essere tralasciato se riportiamo una notizia.



Allora Constant mettilo come primo tra i nomi


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Ora non fare lo scassa palline


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Il toporagno non deve svelare i suoi tunnel segreti, l'asso nella manica riservata ai catalani


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

*Niente Milan per Matuzalem.Gli gli esami hanno confermato la lesione tra primo e secondo grado al muscolo semimembranoso sinistro.Altra tegola in casa grifone dopo lo stop forzato di Kucka,espulso nella sfida coi capitolini giallorossi.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

La formazione è inscindibilmente da fare con quella per il Barça, vi metto le mie due:

Genoa:

Abbiati

Abate Zaccardo Mexes DeSciglio

Flamini Montolivo Muntari

Niang Balotelli ElSharaawy​
Barcellona:

Abbiati

Abate DeSciglio Mexes Constant

Flamini Ambrosini Montolivo

Boateng Pazzini ElSharaawy​

Boateng, Ambro e Pazzini freschi sarebbero un bel vantaggio


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2013)

De sciglio centrale nn lo puoi mettere ora in futuro ci potrà giocare ma nn si possono fare esperimenti fiducia in zapata


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> De sciglio centrale nn lo puoi mettere ora in futuro ci potrà giocare ma nn si possono fare esperimenti fiducia in zapata



Il punto è : come sta Zapata ? Non so se sarà disponibile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Si vince a mani basse.


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il punto è : come sta Zapata ? Non so se sarà disponibile



Al momento non si Sa anche se ho capito che c'è un cauto ottimismo per Barcellona , nel caso meglio de sciglio che bonera o yepes visto che zaccardo nn può giocare in champions . Ma speriamo giochi zapata che secondo me e' fin. Troppo criticato


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vince a mani basse.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2013)

io metterei zaccardo titolare in difesa


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto benedetto SALAMON che fine ha fatto???
Comunque ragazzi io sono ottimista!!La squadra è in un ottimo stato..Nello stato attuale De Sciglio ed El Shaaway si mangiano da soli tutto il Genoa.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma sto benedetto SALAMON che fine ha fatto???
> Comunque ragazzi io sono ottimista!!La squadra è in un ottimo stato..Nello stato attuale De Sciglio ed El Shaaway si mangiano da soli tutto il Genoa.



.....non dobbiamo spendere troppo però, ci aspetta il Barcellona.


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....non dobbiamo spendere troppo però, ci aspetta il Barcellona.



Prima il campionato poi il Barca!!Dobbiamo arrivare almeno terzi!!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Prima il campionato poi il Barca!!Dobbiamo arrivare almeno terzi!!



Il campionato è ancora lungo, passare il turno in CL comunque ci darebbe una grande carica anche per il campionato, non credi?


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il campionato è ancora lungo, passare il turno in CL comunque ci darebbe una grande carica anche per il campionato, non credi?



Si certo che passare il turno darebbe grande entusiasmo!!Però non bisogna dare nulla per scontato!!Il passaggio del turno non è facile!!Quindi bisogna per forza vincere a Genoa!!Se per sfortuna assurda non riusciamo a passare il turno di Champions almeno ci resta la vittoria col Genoa!!Per me bisogna vincere a Genoa e poi col Barca si vedrà!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si certo che passare il turno darebbe grande entusiasmo!!Però non bisogna dare nulla per scontato!!Il passaggio del turno non è facile!!Quindi bisogna per forza vincere a Genoa!!Se per sfortuna assurda non riusciamo a passare il turno di Champions almeno ci resta la vittoria col Genoa!!Per me bisogna vincere a Genoa e poi col Barca si vedrà!



Certo che pensiamo prima al Genoa.


----------



## peppe75 (4 Marzo 2013)

partita da non sottovalutare.....c'è in gioco la qualificazione champions...anche se si pensa ad un'altra partita....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2013)

Anche io che sono sempre stato pro-pro-pro campionato, beh alla luce dell'andata col Barcellona che vuoi fare ?



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> pro-pro-pro



Madò mi son riletto, sembro Galliani


----------



## sheva90 (5 Marzo 2013)

Non mi piace sta partita...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

MI faccio una bella graxttata per tutti i commenti fatti,sia per chi è ottimista e sia per chi,come al solito,vede tutto nero per la sfida col Genoa.


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Marzo 2013)

Dai non possiamo permettere a "bene..bene" di rimettere il ciuffo davanti.. eccheccà..!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

credo che sarà più difficile questa partita che quella contro la Lazio


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Difficile molto difficile, senza balotelli, testa a barcellona e soprautto questa squadra non ha continuità nei risultati. Ne vinciamo 2-3 poi ci fermiamo è cosi non riusciamo ad andare oltre ad un tot limite.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

*Galliani a Sky:"Balo forse in panchina a Genova".*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile molto difficile, senza balotelli, testa a barcellona e soprautto questa squadra non ha continuità nei risultati. Ne vinciamo 2-3 poi ci fermiamo è cosi non riusciamo ad andare oltre ad un tot limite.



Magari alternassimo sempre 3 vittorie ed 1 pareggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

dai senza Balotelli è difficilissima


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai senza Balotelli è difficilissima



Al Genoa manca mezzo centrocampo(mancano i 2 migliori).Possiamo benissimo vincere anche senza Balo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ecco la formazza teorizzata da Skin-Cats:

*Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Yepes-Costant
Nocerino-Montolivo-Muntari
Boa-Pazzo-Elsha*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco la formazza teorizzata da Skin-Cats:
> 
> *Abbiati
> De Sciglio-Mexes-Yepes-Costant
> ...



mmm non credo che non farà turn over...se la formazione è questa si deve vincere e chiuderla nel primo tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm non credo che non farà turn over...se la formazione è questa si deve vincere e chiuderla nel primo tempo



Invece farà riposare Flamini,Ambro,Zapata e Abate,che giocheranno col Barca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece farà riposare Flamini,Ambro,Zapata e Abate,che giocheranno col Barca.



Flamini e Ambrosini?? perchè Muntari non c'è contro il Barca?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Flamini e Ambrosini?? perchè Muntari non c'è contro il Barca?



E' in ballottaggio con Flamini,più propenso alla fase difensiva rispetto al ghanese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' in ballottaggio con Flamini,più propenso alla fase difensiva rispetto al ghanese.



ok speriamo che da l'anima e che non si fa espellere...anche se preferisco Muntari che è più intelligente


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che Balo recuperi presto :S, partita dura dobbiamo partire veloci e cercar di chiudere la pratica il prima possibile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli è ancora out, e questo è un bel problema. E' importantissimo far rifiatare Pazzini, che come ha dichiarato ha già la testa alla sfida al Camp Nou, non vorrei mai che la squadra si presentasse con il Barcellona poco brillante per la stanchezza, è necessario fare un po' di turnover!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Balotelli è ancora out, e questo è un bel problema. E' importantissimo far rifiatare Pazzini, che come ha dichiarato ha già la testa alla sfida al Camp Nou, non vorrei mai che la squadra si presentasse con il Barcellona poco brillante per la stanchezza, è necessario fare un po' di turnover!



infatti io farei giocare direttamente Niang...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2013)

Dicono possa giocare Niang come punta


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dicono possa giocare Niang come punta


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo Niang. Dai che è la volta buona!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

*Balo in gruppo.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati

DeSciglio Zaccardo Mexes Constant

Flamini Montolivo Muntari

Niang Balotelli ElSharaawy


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Zaccardo Mexes Constant
> 
> ...



Probabilmente sarà questa.Il recupero di Balo permetterà a Pazzini di riposarsi.


----------



## jaws (6 Marzo 2013)

Non sarà mai quella, Boateng giocherà di sicuro e chi tra Muntari e Flamini sarà titolare contro il Barcellona riposerà contro il Genoa


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non sarà mai quella, Boateng giocherà di sicuro e chi tra Muntari e Flamini sarà titolare contro il Barcellona riposerà contro il Genoa



Dipende.Forse a centrocampo ci sarà quel fesso di Nocerino,però Boa potrebbe anche riposare,con Niang al suo posto e Balo al centro dell'attacco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2013)

SuperBalo in gruppo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Zaccardo Mexes Constant
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con questa formazione, così contro il Barcellona il turnover sarà: Pazzini al posto di Balotelli, Boateng al posto di Niang, Ambrosini al posto di Muntari, Zapata al posto di Zaccardo e Abate al posto di De Sciglio. Un piccolo sacrificio dovranno farlo Mexes e Constant che comunque, chi per un motivo chi per un altro, non hanno giocato l'ultima partita ed El Sharaawy che è troppo importante; Flamini e Montolivo sono due rocce e ce la faranno


----------



## Principe (6 Marzo 2013)

Turn over e basta nn si può sprecare l'occasione Barcellona uno tra boa e montolivo e Pazzini in panca ed evitare di far 90 a el sha


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2013)

Tutti recuperati praticamente pure Bojan


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2013)

Se Pornodivo si dovesse infortunare io spacco tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Pornodivo si dovesse infortunare io spacco tutto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Non ci possiamo certo permettere di perdere punti contro il Genoa.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza Balotelli,nel corso dell'allenamento,ha subisto un nuova botta al perone,in un scontro fortuito con Niang.Da valutare nelle prossime ore se il dolore persiste.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai che pippa è


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno sa se ha concluso comunque regolarmente l'allenamento???


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Luca Tommasini,inviato sky,in collegamento telefonico,ha detto che ha preso la botta, è rimasto a terra x 30-40 secondi, per poi rialzarsi e continuare.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Marzo 2013)

Vogliono farlo passare per il nuovo Pato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto che Mario ha avuto uno scontro fortuito con Naing ed e rimasto a terra dolorante  era già troppo bello


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140006 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Mario ha avuto uno scontro fortuito con Naing ed e rimasto a terra dolorante  era già troppo bello



S'è ripreso ed ha continuato la partitella.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2013)

deve assolutamente giocare anche se non è al 100%


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

*Contro il Genoa Allegri farà turnover*: riposeranno Zapata e Ambrosini. In difesa ci sarà Zaccardo (o Yepes) di fianco a Mexes. L'unico stakanovista è Montolivo


----------



## Tobi (7 Marzo 2013)

Cerchiamo di non prenderla sottogamba. 3 punti metterebbero anche pressione a chi è dietro.da qui a fine campionatodobbiamo perdere al massimo2 partite


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Marzo 2013)

E' importante vincere perché ci sono degli scontri diretti importanti nelle zone alte della classifica, la Lazio con la Viola e la Juve con il Catania, vincere ci permetterebbe in ogni caso di allungare/accorciare su almeno 2 di queste 4!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' importante vincere perché ci sono degli scontri diretti importanti nelle zone alte della classifica, la Lazio con la Viola e la Juve con il Catania, vincere ci permetterebbe in ogni caso di allungare/accorciare su almeno 2 di queste 4!



noi abbiamo anche un buon calendario...di sfide toste ne abbiamo 4
una domani contro il genoa e 3 attaccate contro Fiorentina-Napoli-Juventus...il Catania ce l'abbiamo in casa e di solito verso primavera staccano un po' la spina


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli dovrebbe partire dalla panchina ----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-genoa-milan-vt4990.html#post140494


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Constant recuperato ---) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-genoa-milan-vt4990.html#post140494


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

Niang gioca sicuro mi sa, chi verrà preservato quindi ? Boateng o Pazzini ? Io credo il secondo .


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Abate a riposo. Dubbio Ambrosini -----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-genoa-milan-vt4990.html#post140494


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2013)

Il Boss al centro dell'attacco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio-Constant??


----------



## Principe (7 Marzo 2013)

Il solito asino li fa giocare tutti ..... Zapata e mexes Ambrosini flamini e montolivo , boateng in attacco Niang in panchina Pazzini titolare balotelli in panchina , poi se ne prendiamo 4 a Barcellona nn ci lamentiamo , NIANG in panchina !?!?! Ma perché ????


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> De Sciglio-Constant??



Sulle fasce  in mezzo Mexes e Yepes


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sulle fasce  in mezzo Mexes e Yepes



bene...Niang deve giocare per forza visto che partirà dalla panchina contro il Barca


----------



## Principe (7 Marzo 2013)

No Milan Channel ha detto 
Abbiati , se sciglio , zapata , mexes , constant , flamini , Ambrosini , montolivo , boateng , Pazzini , el sha


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

I convocati del Milan​

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, 

Abate, De Sciglio, Constant, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,

Ambrosini, Boateng, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè, 

Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini, Robinho.


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Marzo 2013)

Genoa *****, ma Balo non ce la fa ad esser titolare? E' un peccato speravo di preservarmi un Pazzini fresco e carico per il Barca...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Io ho sentito Nosotti prima su Sky dire che Balotelli è difficile che parta dal primo minuto visto che si è allenato poco in questi giorni e non ha i 90' ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Genoa *****, ma Balo non ce la fa ad esser titolare? E' un peccato speravo di preservarmi un Pazzini fresco e carico per il Barca...



Penso facciano una staffetta,con Balo pronto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> solito asino


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

*Nel Genoa sono out dalla lista dei convocati,oltre Kucka(squalificato),anche Matuzalem e M.Rossi.*

Ecco i convocati:
*
Antonelli,Bertolacci,Borriello,Bovo,Cassani,Donnarumma,
Ferronetti,Frey,Granqvist,Immobile,Jankovic,Jorquera,Moretti,Pisano,Portanova, Rigoni,Tozser,Tzorvas,Vargas.*


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Genoa *****, ma Balo non ce la fa ad esser titolare? E' un peccato speravo di preservarmi un Pazzini fresco e carico per il Barca...



per il gran movimento che fa Pazzini credo sia l'unico giocatore al mondo capace di giocare anche 3 partite a settimana


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini domani sera darà sicuramente qualcosa in piu per lui visto il trascorso alla Samp.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140813 ha scritto:


> Pazzini domani sera darà sicuramente qualcosa in piu per lui visto il trascorso alla Samp.



Doppietta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

*La probabile formazione:*

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; 
De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Constant; 
Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari;
Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140826 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati;
> De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Constant;
> ...



Mi garba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Doppietta.



speriamo che giochi come contro la Lazio.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Marzo 2013)

Impossibile non fare risultato con una squadra che si presenterà con Bovo a centrocampo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati;
> De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Constant;
> ...



se è questa bisogna chiuderla nel primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Boh.. Muntari o flamini e il toporratto gli avrei risparmiati per martedi...

Si poteva mettere quell'inutile di nocerino


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma Salamon si è rotto ancora?


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

boateng deve stare fuori con niang aal suo posto e noce al posto di flaminio o muntari.


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Marzo 2013)

in questo periodo nocerino è osceno.a barcellona la formazione salvo infortuni sarà la stessa di milano.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Secondo *Sportmediaset*,ecco la possibile formazza:
*Abbiati
Desci-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari
Niang-Pazzo-Elsha*


----------



## jaws (8 Marzo 2013)

Spero che la partita si risolverà nel primo tempo, 
anche perchè il secondo non lo posso vedere


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset*,ecco la possibile formazza:
> *Abbiati
> Desci-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari
> Niang-Pazzo-Elsha*


Beh non è male. Boateng deve dare la vita martedi, cosi come ambro. Abbata penso giochera titolare. Anche se avrei preferito mettere il toporagno in panca a prepare qualche tunnel... pero è da molto che non gioca deve fare minuti. A centrocmampo avrei messo l'inutile nocerino al posto di muntari risparmiato per martedi.

Vabbe dai questa partita non va sottovalutata perche non vincere significherebbe tornare al punto di prima, dobbiamo avere continuità


----------



## jaws (8 Marzo 2013)

credo che Muntari sarà in panchina martedì e il centrocampo sarà Flamini-Ambro-Montolivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

un po' di turn over va fatto sennò va a finire come l'anno scorso


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Dalle ultime ho letto Niang al posto di Boateng, io avrei preferito Boateng visto che sta facendo bene potevano sfruttare "l'onda" di entusiasmo che ha, pero allla fine capisco pure la scelta di Allegri in vista del Barca.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> un po' di turn over va fatto sennò va a finire come l'anno scorso



Beh era anche impossibile fare turn over...9148398493894289048039 infortuni... che siamo stati costretti al punto di giocare con thiago silva a centrocampo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh era anche impossibile fare turn over...9148398493894289048039 infortuni... che siamo stati costretti al punto di giocare con thiago silva a centrocampo



si ma Thiago non doveva giocare contro la juve...vabbè ora basta parlare del passato
pensiamo al Genoa


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Marzo 2013)

muntari non ha giocato sabato con la lazio.non vedo perchè non farlo giocare pure a genova in vista della partita di martedì.un turno di riposo è più che sufficiente.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2013)

pareggio scontato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2013)

Partita del tipo che odio a morte... è in trasferta, prima di un match importantissimo, con inseguitrici che ti superano in massa dopo un pareggio con tutta la stampa a dire per una settimana "rinascita Lazio, Inter e Fiorentina".


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita del tipo che odio a morte... è in trasferta, prima di un match importantissimo, con inseguitrici che ti superano in massa dopo un pareggio con tutta la stampa a dire per una settimana "rinascita Lazio, Inter e Fiorentina".



Giochiamo prima di martellarci gli zebedei e comunque le altre squadre non è che abbiano sfide facili.


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma balo almeno in panca ci va?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma balo almeno in panca ci va?



Si,entrerà nella ripresa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me la vinciamo facile; ne sono sicuro. Al Genoa mancano due centrocampisti chiave.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (8 Marzo 2013)

Il gol di borriello non è nemmeno quotato alla snai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Sono preoccupato, dai vecchio Milan, speriamo bene.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono preoccupato, dai vecchio Milan, speriamo bene.



Pure quando giochiamo contro il Genoa sei preoccupato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure quando giochiamo contro il Genoa sei preoccupato?



beh blu anche io di solito non temo queste partite, però giochiamo contro una squadra che gli mancano pochi punti per salvarsi e penso che alcuni dei nostri hanno già la testa al Barcellona...insomma non è per niente facile


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> beh blu anche io di solito non temo queste partite, però giochiamo contro una squadra che gli mancano pochi punti per salvarsi e penso che alcuni dei nostri hanno già la testa al Barcellona...insomma non è per niente facile



Fabry se temiamo queste gare non meritiamo nulla. Il Milan deve fare i tre punti.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo di non avere cali di concentrazione, dobbiamo entrare in campo decisi a vincere, senza pensare a Martedi.


----------



## peppe75 (8 Marzo 2013)

un unico coro.............................FORZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

*Niente Boateng, c'è Niang in attacco insieme a El Shaarawy e Pazzini*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> un unico coro.............................FORZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Marzo 2013)

vediamo cosa succederà all'arrivo dei tifosi del milan...l'anno scorso avevano sospeso la partita!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma boateng affaticamento muscolare speriamo che non diventi la malaria...


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Oggi il Boss la mette


----------



## sheva90 (8 Marzo 2013)

Boateng e Zapata fuori.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2013)

0-2

Niang
Balotelli


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Tozser e Bovo a centrocampo..spettacolo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Occhio pure il Cagliari stava senza niangolan ed abbiamo visto come è andata


----------



## prd7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Li sfondiamo.


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Li sfondiamo.



Probabile, basta non fare stupidate.


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

non credo si giochera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non credo si giochera



eh?


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

?


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh?



in studio a mp dicevano che il campo e' impraticabile per colpa della pioggia


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Il campo dovrebbe essere allagato. Piove ininterrottamente da ieri sera


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

Quelli di sky hanno detto che il campo e' ok...boh vediamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

adesso non sta piovendo a Genoa


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Brutto inzio


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

il genoa gioca con 9 difensori/centrocampisti + borriello,bah.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

La bandiera ungherese dietro la maglia non se po vedere dai


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Ah è un campo di calcio questo?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

I tunnel di Constantino. Ave


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Kevin


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Questo si che è un campo di patate.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vorrei vedere il Barcellona giocare una domenica si e l'altra pura giocare su campi del genere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh sborriella in grande spolvero dorme per partite e oggi e partito alla grande come sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo si che è un campo di patate.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Vorrei vedere il Barcellona giocare una domenica si e l'altra pura giocare su campi del genere.


Appunto vorrei vedere i nani nel campo del chievo per dire, oppure in quello di nabbule


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh facciamo fare il gollazzo a Bertolacci ma sveglia, Flamini aveva già giocato bene un paio di partita ora penoso -.-, ma quanti palloni stiamo perdendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Già il fatto che Niang pensi queste giocate è una grande cosa. Col tempo troverà la continuità per portarle al termine.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Questi giocano con i morti viventi: Moretti, Portanova, Cassani, Vargas, Bovo...


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Che bestia Constant


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma un gol da palla inattiva lo faremo mai? saremo l'unica squadra di A che ancora non ha fatto gol da palla inattiva o angolo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Munari è lentissimo


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

rigore

no era fuori area


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Vincere questa partita sarà tanta roba.


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

finisce 0 a 0 sta partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Munari è lentissimo


Ma Munari è scarso, non a caso non è neanche titolare nella Sampdoria


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Munari è scarso, non a caso non è neanche titolare nella Sampdoria



Intendevo Muntari


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli serve proprio in queste partite, non abbiamo un punto di riferimento davanti e crossiamo per nessuno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> finisce 0 a 0 sta partita


 i 3 punti non li portiamo a casa questo e certo.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Frey yashin


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Urca il boss



Pazzini zoppica eccola la apposto


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Perfetto pazzini zoppica ci vediamo tra un mese


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Che sola Pazzini.....


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

ahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

il pazzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo infortunato la messsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini sembra stia morendo, dentro Balo subito!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sola Pazzini.....



lo hai detto e lui ha segnato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Madonna, Pazzini zoppicante!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

divento pazzooooo


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

quanto godo quando segna pazzini.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Gooooooooooooollllllllllllllll

E con una gamba sola


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Grandissimo gol!


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool da rotto!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Pazzini sembra stia morendo, dentro Balo subito!



Subito subito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini sembra aver trovato nuova linfa dopo l'arrivo di Balotelli.


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Pazzoooooooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

ahahahaahhaa quelli del genoa volevano l'ammonizione per Pazzini perchè secondo loro zoppica per finta ahahha epicooooooooo ahahhahahah

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fuori il pazzo dentro mario grande pazzo e una e fatta il suo contributo la dato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Dai dai, deve recuperare, se non ce la fa col Barça chi mettiamo ? Grande Giam che se ne va segnando prima un goal


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

o madoooo pure Mexes rotto non ci credo noooo dai


----------



## Morghot (8 Marzo 2013)

Sticazzi pazzini :O


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Balo, non facciamo ********* per piacere


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

E' stato un gol da bomber vero comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli già ammonito dopo manco 1 minuto questo si fa sbattere fuori


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

che palle balotelli quando fa ste cavolate..


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Mario 

Problema muscolare anche per Mexes


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

quel portanova è davvero un cane, gli auguro il peggio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Santa miseria stai calmo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Se lo tira, per piacere...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mario
> 
> Problema muscolare anche per Mexes



Un altro? Ma non è possibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Si l'hanno detto a Premium di Mexes, piu che altro che fare due cambi in meno di 30 minuti e un suicidio.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Zapata se non regala una palla non è contento


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Non ci credo ooo a premium hanno detto che pure Balotelli zoppica no ditemi che è un scherzo


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Zapata perché cavolo non la spazzi??


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

ahahah non ci credo raga si sta scaldando Robinho, Balotelli ha problemi non ci credo dai...


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

oddio, altri infortuni..


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Mabbasta!!!!! ma non è possibile che martedi abbiamo il farca


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

ma balotelli è già rotto pure lui ? ma cosa lo rischi se sai già che non è in grado di giocare ?


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Perchè si scalda anche Robinho?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi piano piano oh, Mexes sembra a posto e Balotelli sta continuando. Non fate allarmismi inutili


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Muntari pieta


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma balotelli è già rotto pure lui ? ma cosa lo rischi se sai già che non è in grado di giocare ?



ha preso una botta prima zoppicava, si sta scaldando Robinho :S speriamo che torni in panca binho, pure Mexes ma gia da 5-6 minuti ma non hanno piu detto niente quindi pagari e passato.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

E questo è un fallo???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Faccia piena, che ***** dice il cronista


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

C'era rigorissimo per il Genoa


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

ma mani di che? l'ha presa col collo,ma sono ciechi?


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Ora stiamo giocando leggermente da schifo


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi piano piano oh, Mexes sembra a posto e Balotelli sta continuando. Non fate allarmismi inutili



e hai ragione ma Mexes faceva delle smorfie che non facevano ben sperare, mario zoppiva e hanno mandato a scaldarsi Binho vediamo in questi minuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma come stiamo giocando male


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi piano piano oh, Mexes sembra a posto e Balotelli sta continuando. Non fate allarmismi inutili



Noi diamo tutte le notizie 

Si scalda anche Traorè


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

entra Traore.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

si scalda pure traorè, ma che è ? si stanno spaccando tutti ? 

cmq mi sa che era rigore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

ma giallo? manco giallo per granguist no comment va....


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

era da rosso granquist


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Gli ha tirato un calcio volontariamente ma non è "nulla"


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Granqvist graziato, assurdo


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

io ho visto faccia netta al primo replay di sky,vedremo nel dopo partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

traore? Ma scherziamo? Meglio nocerino dai


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

questo su balo però era fallo da reazione. 

neanche giallo, pazzesco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo stare solo zitti, c'era un rigore enorme per il Genoa


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

abbiato indietreggiato troppo dopo il gol, dobbiamo attaccare e fare il secondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Muntari è zero con i lanci lunghi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo stare solo zitti, c'era un rigore enorme per il Genoa


Niang ? Scherzi ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Siamo in palla di brutto il pareggio e nell'area già da minuti.

Sti qui del Genoa chiedono rigore ogni volta che sono nell'area pazzesco oh


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Niang sta facendo pietà


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

anche questo per caressa è rigore,e per me non è niente. sarò poco obiettivo,non so..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma non ci far ridere Granchio


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

quei cani chiedono 1 rigore a ogni azione, ebbasta. 

granwist che manda palesemente affancu......niente giallo neppure qua.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Muntari è zero con i lanci lunghi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Mi state facendo venire i dubbi  ho visto braccio poi petto o il contrario. Tu dici faccia addirittura :O


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Rigore


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

pareggio nell'aria...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Fallaccio di Bertolacci niente giallo bene bene continua cosi, sta partita la finiamo in 5 fra un po.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi state facendo venire i dubbi  ho visto braccio poi petto o il contrario. Tu dici faccia addirittura :O


Io ho visto nettamente faccia, alla Zapata col Barça per intenderci.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma che bisogno c'è di fare sto fallo???


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Neanche giallo


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

l'unico rigore che poteva esserci era il mani di zapata!! ma era lungo il corpo e fa di tutto per levarlo


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

niang deve tornare con i piedi per terra,non è nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Stanno facendo assedio, dobbiamo resistere. È importante andare al riposo 1-0.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi io a questi da oggi in poi li odierò per sempre...stanno facendo dei fallacci assurdi e martedì abbiamo il Barcellona...mandiamoli in B!


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Marzo 2013)

Eddai ragazzi,basta rubacchiare su


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

In mezzo al campo non ne prendiamo più una, sveglia!!


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma gli spagnoli hanno pagato ai genoani?? Falli sempre e comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

e menomale che non era difficile questa...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Allegri la tassa thiago silva non l'ha capita eh, dai propri errori non si impara


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Flamini


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Se continuiamo cosi prendiamo il gol.. questa partita finirà in pareggio secondo me...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Bene, bene così. Mettiamo in ordine le idee e Allegri strigliasse un po' Balotelli che non ha combinato nulla fino ad ora.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Tipica partita che finisce male per noi


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Perché non fischia più i falli contro di noi?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

se il genoa giocasse sempre con questa intensità e cattiveria, sarebbero già salvi da un pezzo. 

maledetti.


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, bene così. Mettiamo in ordine le idee e Allegri strigliasse un po' Balotelli che non ha combinato nulla fino ad ora.


e' infortunato anche lui per questo gioca male


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

fine primo tempo, brutta primo tempo se non ci svegliamo nel 2 tempo le prendiamo di brutto, Niang penoso stasera cosi come muntari e tanti altri solo che fare un cambio subito nel 2 tempo e rischioso visto che e la serata di infortuni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, bene così. Mettiamo in ordine le idee e Allegri strigliasse un po' Balotelli che non ha combinato nulla fino ad ora.



Ma che bene! Ok ora ho la conferma, hai fumato


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2013)

sto odiando Muntari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

qua bisogna affidarsi a qualche colpo dei singoli...Balo oppure Elsha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma che bene! Ok ora ho la conferma, hai fumato


Magnus Magnus tu vedi Flamini ovunque  bene così nel senso che è importante chiudere in vantaggio e riordinare le idee perché se avessimo continuato probabilmente sarebbe arrivato il pareggio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Marzo 2013)

grande gol del pazzo,ha segnato da infortunato comunque è incomprensibile la scelta di allegri di mandare in campo un balotelli in condizioni fisiche precarie,quando poteva benissimo far entrare robinho o bojan,con lo spostamento di niang a centravanti.Così rischiamo solo di perdere,oltre a pazzini per la CL,anche supermario(che ha subito preso un'ammonizione tra l'altro)per le prossime giornate di campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

La cosa epica comunque e che quelli del Genoa chiedano di ammonire Pazzini perchè secondo loro faceva finta di zoppicare cioè mai sentita una cosa piu ridicola


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Li odio, i giocatori, i tifosi, lo stadio. Odio puro. Questo stadio di *****


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2013)

Partita rognosissima, il Genoa l'ha voluta mettere sul piano fisico e nervoso. Non ci dobbiamo cascare.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Fuori mexes entra yepes...come sprecare 3 cambi per barcellona... ora con chi andiamo al camp nou a difendere? Meces e pazzini erano importatissimi... yepes pieta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2013)

La stiamo rubando e me ne vergogno, c'erano due rigori a favore loro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Entra Yepes.... per Mexes  ho fatto bene ad allarmarmi perchè lo sapevo che siamo sfortutati da far paura altro che ottimismo.... già due cambi e manca ancora un tempo apposto


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2013)

se fosse una partita europea il genoa non starebbe giocando con 11 uomini.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Cerchiamo di chiuderla.


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La stiamo rubando e me ne vergogno, c'erano due rigori a favore loro.


1 rigore c era(e l hanno visto dopo 3 reply) non esageriamo...non dimetichiamoci delle situazioni a sfavore che ci sono capitate.


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;141547 ha scritto:


> La cosa epica comunque e che quelli del Genoa chiedano di ammonire Pazzini perchè secondo loro faceva finta di zoppicare cioè mai sentita una cosa piu ridicola



No, per l'esultanza che secondo loro era provocatoria.

Comunque Mexes fuori per precauzione


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

*Mexes uscita precauzionale*


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Muntari vergognoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Credo che Mexes e Pazzini siano precauzionali, non perché si siano realmente fatti male.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Mexes uscita precauzionale*


Ecco.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La stiamo rubando e me ne vergogno, c'erano due rigori a favore loro.



e due espulsioni non comminate a favore nostro.
fossi un genoano eviterei di lamentarmi dell'arbitraggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, per l'esultanza che secondo loro era provocatoria.
> 
> Comunque Mexes fuori per precauzione



ah ok perdon allora  non avevo capito bene


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Borriello è proprio uno ....


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo pressarli di più, così avranno gioco facile


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Inizio secondo tempo stessa pietà mi sa che stacco non c'è la faccio a vedere sta partita oscena veramente



eccola la palo ok ora stacco davvero.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbe ce mancava il gol di bovo pieta


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Continuando così sarà difficile portare a casa i 3 punti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Fascio non ne prendi una!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

E certo, Bovo, il morto vivente per poco non ce la metteva.


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Buonanotte Abbiati


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Il grandissimo Bovo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Certo che abbiati non si tuffa manco a pregarlo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Soffriamo troppo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Boh Niang fantasma di quello di un mese scorso


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo chiaramente la testa a barcellona, stessa identica partita contro il catania l'anno scorso... fini in pareggio poi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbiamo chiaramente la testa a barcellona, stessa identica partita contro il catania l'anno scorso... fini in pareggio poi



Dobbiamo portare a casa i tre punti.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Se continuiamo cosi prendiamo il gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Bovo tipo mortaio stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo cosi prendiamo il gol



....speriamo di no....


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Che cesso sto Flamini mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahhahaahahaahhah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Grandissima palla di Constant però Flamini è un cesso e quindi...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che cesso sto Flamini mamma mia



Giusta ammonizione.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe stato il colpo avere rigore inesistente quando i genoani nn ne hanno avuto nemmeno mezzo e c'erano tutti


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

flamini  

poteva benissimo tirare, invece di fare il furbone.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Lento come la fame!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Sto ancora ridendo, quanto ti amo Mathieu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Palla inattiva occhio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Nocerino per Muntari.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Non ci siamo proprio con la testa


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Flamini è imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Flamini PALLONE D'OROOOOO


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Flamini


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Che ha preso quest'altro....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Maledetto Frey.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Marioooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

BBBalotelliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente il miracolo


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Gooool


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ma che palla di zapata mamma mia


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

balobalo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Che campione mamma mia. Non fa nulla tocca una palla e la trasforma in oro, pazzesco.


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

che belle ste partite vinte e giocate da far pietà


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Gol fantastico


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maledetto Frey.



Pallone D'oro, di platino, di diamante per Flamini Mathieu


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Balooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Suma migliore in campo.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Che assist Zapata


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ma che palla di zapata mamma mia



Assist per boateng contro il barca
Assist qui


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che campione mamma mia. Non fa nulla tocca una palla e la trasforma in oro, pazzesco.



Beh, non si regge manco in piedi...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma che aggancio imbarazzante di el


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Che giocatore Niang che giocatore

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Thank you very much Roberto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, non si regge manco in piedi...


Questo significa essere fenomeni. Infortunato, non riesci a toccare un pallone e il primo che arriva lo trasforma in platino.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pallone D'oro, di platino, di diamante per Flamini Mathieu


Davvero bravo Matteo, in questo buon periodo ha i suoi meriti.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma state buoni.....


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Constant impazzito


----------



## Morghot (8 Marzo 2013)

PEZZI DI ***** constant ammazzali


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

che pirla costant


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Finite le offese. Spero muoiano tutti.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Ecco la frittata, dio santo


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Constant


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Allegri incaz. nero con Constant


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Sti genoani sono stati pagati dal barca?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

a constant è partito l'embolo.


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Costantino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Constant ma cosa mi combini...


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Bovo era da rosso!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

KC fagli un muso così negli spogliatoi a quel cane di Bavetta


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Giusto El


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2013)

il formichiere è impazzito


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Dei gran figli di p.....questi genoani...


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile. ODIO PURO. ODIO PURO. Il male, voglio il male.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

vergognoso d'amato!!! 3° rosso non dato


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri incaz. nero con Constant



E vorrei ben vedere


----------



## Morghot (8 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che macellai però, che schifo, constant impazzito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

20 minuti e più di sofferenza però siamo avanti 0-2, attenzione ragazzi, attenzione.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia la nostra testa completamente persa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Flamini a sto punto vendica Constantino


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

ok che c'è il barça ma toglie el sha e lascia dentro una testina calda come niang in un ambiente già infuocato ? mah, speriamo bene.


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2013)

ora si deve soffrire per 20 minuti... quando potevamo gia riposare per martedi !


----------



## Morghot (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Flamini a sto punto vendica Constantino


Speriamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Madonna


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Mabbasta santo cielo rosso


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Madonna che zappatori


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Arbitraggio pessimo comunque.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Cioè Balotelli perde il pallone ma guadagna il fallo? Ma che è?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Flamini a sto punto vendica Constantino


Piedi unite sulle gengive a qualcuno random


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piedi unite sulle gengive a qualcuno random



......Borriello sarebbe perfetto....


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

costant doveva ammazzarne almeno una decina di sti rifiuti rossoblu!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma quel panzone di Vargas che gioca dall'inizio e se ne va ad Abate fresco ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ridicoli, ridicoli... randellano come i dannati e poi quando arrivano in area nostra svengono


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Granqvist ha rotto il..


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Costant pero ci è costato la partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Vai fascista


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia il fascista è in modalità zenit 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

portanova deve sfasciarsi fra atroci sofferenze.


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Marzo 2013)

Dai dai che si sbriciola il record di rossi non dati.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

niang da pedate nei denti stasera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Portanova è un cane

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se se, Immobile Bertolacci manco fossero Iniesta e Messi


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Niang è scoppiato giochiamo in 9


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

niang si merita tanta tanta panchina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Muntari e Niang imbarazzanti


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Muntari deve avere un sacco di mazzate sui denti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Prevedo 5 minuti di recupero quindi ancora dieci minuti pieni.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanto urla allegri?


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

il barça si starà godendo lo spettacolo.... ci hanno letteralmente massacrato di botte... siamo a pezzi


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

acciuga si sta sgolando come non mai.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2013)

Allegri si sta sgolando sino alla morte


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Questa squadra è a pezzi ragà... midispiace ma martedi sarà dura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

E' finita la benzina?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Che maccellai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa squadra è a pezzi ragà... midispiace ma martedi sarà dura


Ma che due coglie tifo'o  questa vittoria sarebbe platino e solo le grandi squadre vanno a vincere queste partite. Inoltre ci sarà turn over, no no, non facciamo i negativi a prescindere. Io sono molto fiducioso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> acciuga si sta sgolando come non mai.


Bene così.


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2013)

niang e completamente scoppiato.
non ci riesce piu... ma ha corso tantissimo quindi e normale.

grande partita di sacrificio.
invece la qualita e mancata dal inizio


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2013)

Portanova ridicolo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che due coglie tifo'o  questa vittoria sarebbe platino e solo le grandi squadre vanno a vincere queste partite. Inoltre ci sarà turn over, no no, non facciamo i negativi a prescindere. Io sono molto fiducioso.



Beh io non ho detto niente, ho solo detto che ci sanno massacrando nel senso che stanno piacchiando sono l'anticalcio questi genoani


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

antonelli che aveva già fatto un fallaccio e non era stato ammonito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

4 minuti, tanta roba.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh io non ho detto niente, ho solo detto che ci sanno massacrando nel senso che stanno piacchiando sono l'anticalcio questi genoani


Beh, una cosa è questo, una cosa è dire che siamo a pezzi come se fossimo finiti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Portanova che ti indovina il tacco, mah...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vola fascio littorio


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

ci stiamo allenando per le barricate di martedì, è un assedio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Dai manca poco!!


----------



## Ghantz (8 Marzo 2013)

Che sofferenza...ma siamo un muro


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

3 punti importantissimi. Fondamentali.


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ci stiamo allenando per le barricate di martedì, è un assedio.



scometto che anche martedi si giochera in 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

3 punti d'oro.


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Questi schifosi, in 11 vs 10 per quasi 30 minuti non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, solo falciate solo FALCIATE.
Ve ne dovete andare in B!!!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

3 punti d'oro. Ora pensiamo al Barcellona.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Importantissimi i 3 punti che sofferenza. Comunque 4 partite 1 gol subito 8 fatti, puoi avere anche zapata ma se hai una fase difensiva prendi pochi gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi viene da piangere giuro ho staccato la tv al 75° ero convinta di accendere ora e vedermi 2-2 3-2 maro piango dal nervoso che ho avuto per sta partita  tre punti importantissimi a dir poco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Siamo ridicoli, ma sono contento per i 3 punti


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

siamo a -8


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

auguro ogni male al genoa calcio!!! meritano la radiazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Siamo ridicoli, ma sono contento per i 3 punti


Sono ridicoli.


----------



## sion (8 Marzo 2013)

presi 6 punti stasera,e' stata una cacchio di battaglia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono ridicoli.



Per altri motivi 

Non abbiamo proprio giocato, anche perchè effettivamente non ce l'hanno permesso


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;141692 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere giuro ho staccato la tv al 75° ero convinta di accendere ora e vedermi 2-2 3-2 maro piango dal nervoso che ho avuto per sta partita  tre punti importantissimi a dir poco.



Aggiorna ....sono 51.....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Marzo 2013)

vittoria importante in un campo storicamente ostico per noi come quello di marassi,al cospetto di un buon genoa


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Marzo 2013)

vittoria di carattere!sono contento perche ho visto metterci il cuore..grazie ragazzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

dai così ce l'abbiamo fatta...era veramente difficile questa partita, hanno menato per tutta la partita...dei presunti rigori non me ne frega niente visto quello che abbiamo passato l'anno scorso
il Genoa spero che va in B, vi odierò per sempre


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2013)

grandi ragazzi, grandi grandi... dobbiamo sempre sputare l'anima così se vogliamo questo terzo posto... speriamo gli infortuni non siano gravi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per altri motivi
> 
> Non abbiamo proprio giocato, anche perchè effettivamente non ce l'hanno permesso


Ma che vuoi giocare più in 10 e 0-2 avanti ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure quando giochiamo contro il Genoa sei preoccupato?


Io mi preoccupo anche quando giochiamo in amichevole col Varese ad Agosto XD
Cmq ottima vittoria, grandissima prova difensiva oggi, un muro là dietro. Avanti così!!


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2013)

speaker"Cosa dici al tifoso genoano per la partita di venerdì?"
io"Che gli dico? Che vinciamo 2-0!"

ahuauhahuahuhauuha. L'avevo deeettoooo!!!


vittoria che vale doppio. abbiamo saputo soffrire. bravi i ragazzi anche a gestire. avanti così. adesso sotto col Barcellona. Crediamoci!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2013)

evviva!! il genoa che ha finito in 11 non ha una spiegazione logica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> auguro ogni male al genoa calcio!!! meritano la radiazione



veramente o...peggio del Bari nel 2011 quando ci avevano battuto in casa


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che vuoi giocare più in 10 e 0-2 avanti ?



veramente stavamo giocando male anche con 11 uomini


----------



## Brain84 (8 Marzo 2013)

Il Genoa ha sportellato per 90 minuti, noi abbiamo saputo difendere bene anche soffrendo, pure troppo. 
L'importante è il risultato sempre e comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> speaker"Cosa dici al tifoso genoano per la partita di venerdì?"
> io"Che gli dico? Che vinciamo 2-0!"
> 
> ahuauhahuahuhauuha. L'avevo deeettoooo!!!



ahahahah grande Ripper!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> veramente stavamo giocando male anche con 11 uomini


Capisco ma il punto è che non possiamo pretendere sempre grandissime prestazioni, per me significa molto lo stesso vincere partite del genere(in 10, venendo randellati, giocando male).


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

non ho mai visto una caccia all'uomo così scandalosa!!! se non nei campetti di terza categoria

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non ho mai visto una caccia all'uomo così scandalosa!!! se non nei campetti di terza categoria


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria di pura sofferenza contro questi macellai,cani rossoblù.Rumente che non sono altro,c'hanno falciato dal primo minuto,ma fa nulla,tutti a casa alè,tutti a casa alè,tutti a casa alè,tutti a casa alè,tutti a casa alè,tutti a casa alè!!!

Voti
Abbiati 8
Desci 6
Zapata 6.5
Mexes 6
Costant 4 per pirlata
Monto 6
Flamini 7(gran bella partita)
Munta 4.5 da calci nelle gengive
Niang 4 da prendere a pedate negli zebedei
Pazzo 7 Gran gol e l'infortunio non dovrebbe essere nulla di che.
Elsha 6 Tanto sacrificio

Balo 7 Gran gol
Yepes 6.5
Abate 6

Daje Milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Marzo 2013)

Grandi ragazzi! Vittoria sudata, che fatica veramente ! E ora sotto con il Barcellona !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2013)

Portiamo a casa i tre punti, l'importante è questo.

Scandaloso che il Genoa abbia terminato la partita in 11.


----------



## Nivre (8 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo giocato male ma va bene cosi. 3 punti GODURIOSI


----------



## Harvey (8 Marzo 2013)

Devono andare in B questi qua. Ed è anche poco.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Voto alla squadra 7, ha sofferto ma l'importante era vincere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Portanova c'erano 4 rigorii eeee secondo me invece c'è n'erano 40


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2013)

Tre punti buoni. Spernado che gli altri perdano. Unica nota di demerito per noi gli infortuni e per loro il campo.


----------



## sion (8 Marzo 2013)

cmq in difesa quasi perfetti.


----------



## honestsimula (8 Marzo 2013)

genoano prendilo nell'ano


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

ahaaahha i genoani facevano cori pro Barcellona aahhaah ridicoli oooo andate in B


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Marzo 2013)

Uno dei peggiori arbitraggi mai visti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Marzo 2013)

Spero che Bovo e Portanova decedano stanotte.
Per il resto gran prova dei ragazzi su un campo orribile e contro dei macellai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiorna ....sono 51.....



e dajeeee ora aggiorno a +11 dalla zona B siamo salvi


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Tanto Portanova quando torna a casa trova un nerone con la moglie nel lettone.Pazienza.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;141762 ha scritto:


> e dajeeee ora aggiorno a +11 dalla zona B siamo salvi



Aggiorna a -8 dallo scudetto.


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

Grande vittoria dei ragazzi!!!VITTORIA STRA MERITATA!!Questa partita 3 mesi fa l'avremmo persa al 99% non tanto per la questione fisica/tattica,ma più per l'atteggiamento mentale della squadra!!Avanti diavolo!! 

Stasera qualcuno rosicherà e non poco (Chi ha detto sfinteristi?Ahahahaha)


----------



## Harvey (8 Marzo 2013)

Portanova = Chiellini = Aronica

Brutta razza.


----------



## peppe75 (8 Marzo 2013)

grandissima vittoriaaa continuiamo così....e ora il napoli tiene una notevole pressione,,,,ah! martedì..


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Come godo per i suini rossoblù.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiorna a -8 dallo scudetto.



ma lool, maro che infarto sta partita credevo di non doverla aggiornare la firma che spavento 





Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Stasera qualcuno rosicherà e non poco (Chi ha detto sfinteristi?Ahahahaha)



Siamo talmente importanti che hanno aperto su sfinteristifans un topic per la partita (di solito aprivano un topic per tutta la giornata) e sono arrivati a 73 pagine di rosicamento in due ore


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Siamo talmente importanti che hanno aperto su sfinteristifans un topic per la partita (di solito aprivano un topic per tutta la giornata) e sono arrivati a 73 pagine di rosicamento in due ore




Allora dopo vado a dargli un occhiata!!Cosi mi farò quattro risate


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2013)

Godo per gli aborti che abbiamo affrontato.

Portanova andasse a fare il fenomeno a San Vittore


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

*Nando Sanvito,inviato mediaset,ha detto che a fine gara portanova se l'è presa con i collaboratori di allegri, tassotti e i preparatori atletici, dicendo di regolarla da uomini fuori dallo stadio o altre idiozie varie.
*
Portanova sei un cervo con 2 corna lunghe 1 km.Senza offesa per i cervi,animali nobili.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Portanova e veramente ridicolo cioe e vero c'erano due rigori per il Genoa ma mancano pure l'epulsione di bertolacci e a premium hanno detto che era arancione il fallo di portanova quindi di cosa stiamo parlando oh


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Nando Sanvito,inviato mediaset,ha detto che a fine gara portanova se l'è presa con i collaboratori di allegri, tassotti e i preparatori atletici, dicendo di regolarla da uomini fuori dallo stadio o altre idiozie varie.
> *
> Portanova sei un cervo con 2 corna lunghe 1 km.Senza offesa per i cervi,animali nobili.



Peccato abbiamo già giocato il ritorno, altrimenti avrei messo nel piano partita la rottura della gamba di questo simpatico giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;141792 ha scritto:


> ma lool, maro che infarto sta partita credevo di non doverla aggiornare la firma che spavento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un messaggio prepartita random 

*0-2 balotelli pazzini *


bravo


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

a sky han parlato solo dei rigori... scandalosi!!


----------



## sion (8 Marzo 2013)

portanova che lol di uomo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)




----------



## colcuoresivince (8 Marzo 2013)

Siamo stati fortunati oggi c'è poco da dire, almeno 2 rigori erano netti.
Ma alla fine tutto si compensa.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

c'era solo il mani di niang


----------



## colcuoresivince (8 Marzo 2013)

anche la spinta di niang


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Marzo 2013)

non esiste


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> anche la spinta di niang



No dai non ci posso credere che reputi rigore quella leggera,leggerissima spinta di Niang..E' agghiacciante questa cosa xD
Rigore di Niang netto e sarei stato contento se lo avessero fischiato!!tanto avremmo vinto lo stesso!

Ma vogliamo parlare del fallo di Bertolacci??Ha fatto un fallo da manicomio!!Era da ultra rosso e non è nemmeno stato ammonito!!Vogliamo parlare del fallo da rosso di Bovo??
Va bè ha favori arbitrarli SEMPRE e SOLO IL MILAN...

Ma va va..


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Marzo 2013)

Posso ammettere il rigore di Zapata, ma per il resto diciamo pure che ci hanno randellato oltre il consentito anche in un match di taekwondo. Maurizio ha perso la testa e si è fatto buttare fuori, ma loro non avrebbero dovuto finirla in 11.
Temo il fatto che questa leggerezza di Constant costi energie importanti per quello ci aspetta in settimana.

EDIT: Niang, non Zapata.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Posso ammettere il rigore di Zapata, ma per il resto diciamo pure che ci hanno randellato oltre il consentito anche in un match di taekwondo. Maurizio ha perso la testa e si è fatto buttare fuori, ma loro non avrebbero dovuto finirla in 11.
> Temo il fatto che questa leggerezza di Constant costi energie importanti per quello ci aspetta in settimana.



Beh molti si sono riposati(alcuni non hanno giocato ed altri sono usciti anzitempo,sperando che ci siano a Barcellona).


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Posso ammettere il rigore di Zapata, ma per il resto diciamo pure che ci hanno randellato oltre il consentito anche in un match di taekwondo. Maurizio ha perso la testa e si è fatto buttare fuori, ma loro non avrebbero dovuto finirla in 11.
> Temo il fatto che questa leggerezza di Constant costi energie importanti per quello ci aspetta in settimana.



Il rigore di Zapata non c'è!!Zapata cerca di tirar via il braccio (che stava attaccato al corpo) ma non fa in tempo!!Quello non è rigore.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Il rigore è quello di Niang.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Marzo 2013)

Vero, sorry mi riferivo a Niang.

Speriamo sia così.. appena ci sono notizie sul Pazzo postiamole.

Tornando a stasera, sempre su Niang, deve essere più cattivo in certe situazioni però. Nel finale avrebbe potuto portarla di più sulla fascia facendo preziosa melina. Anche sui recuperi difensivi, che pur ci sono stati, l'ho visto con poca intensità.
Credo che Acciuga gli abbia urlato dietro parecchie volte.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



I gobbi che parlano di arbitrili li equiparo a Cicciolina che imbastisce un convegno sulla verginità.Per cortesia.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



Dai tutti i rigori che vuoi (e giova ricordare che poi i rigori vanno realizzati, ma si sa che questi sono dettagli), però dammi anche i due rossi. Poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Marzo 2013)

Le ..... c1enoane in B

IO CI CREDO


Comunque i gioralisti son vergognosi han parlato solo del rigore (che c'era) e delle 2 espulsioni una a Bertolacci e una a quella .....umana di Bovo nemmeno un accenno, ma .....

[MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION] niente parolacce e calma.


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



Se avessimo avuto l'arbitraggio a favore Constant non sarebbe stato espulso!!Bertolacci e Bovo andavano espulsi,ma hanno espulso solo Constant...Ogni tanto dire le cose come stanno no eh??

Ti faccio un chiaro esempio: Milan - Parma
Coda di propostio da uno schiaffone molto forte sul volto a Balotelli,tanto da lasciargli un bel segno per un paio di settimane.
Hai sentito un giornalista parlare di questa cosa??Hai sentito un interista,uno juventino parlare di questo?Ovviamente no!!
Coda andava espulso,ma nessuno ha visto niente!

Non so se tu sia juventino o interista,ma per voi (che siete tutti della stessa razza) ruba sempre e solo il Milan..


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



quindi secondo il tuo illustre parere il genoa non meritava 3 rossi.... ooooook


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



C'era senza dubbio un rigore per il Genoa (il mani di Niang),ma c'erano anche tre espulsioni solari per i liguri.


----------



## Harvey (9 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> quindi secondo il tuo illustre parere il genoa non meritava 3 rossi.... ooooook



Beh comunque è un giudizio autorevole, da persona interna all'ambiente, esattamente un girone fa Pepe e Giaccherini esordivano come guardialinee e quarto uomo in quel di Catania, anzi gli auguri sono doverosi per questa ricorrenza.


----------



## Nivre (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.




A mio parere voi l'anno scorso ci avete rubato il campionato.

E no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso se il gol di Muntari fosse stato convalidato.


----------



## Sheldon92 (9 Marzo 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> A mio parere voi l'anno scorso ci avete rubato il campionato.
> 
> E no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso se il gol di Muntari fosse stato convalidato.



 ti stimo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.


La cosa che mi snerva di voi Juventini è che non riuscite a parlare di calcio. Io ho preso una decisione da un po', cioè non parlare più di arbitri, ma voi sempre lì andate a parare. Cosa vi costa parlare di cosa succede sul rettangolo verde ? E no, sempre il palazzo che vi danneggia, sempre gli arbitri che sono contro di voi, sempre Conte che è un povero martire e Moggi un dio in terra ma la smettiamo ? E questo dovreste dirlo voi e non dovremmo dirlo noi a maggior ragione che siete la squadre più forte d'Italia ed una delle più forti d'Europa e per questo dovreste essere felici di parlare di calcio giocato invece che di sbraitare sull'arbitraggio. Io sono un appassionato del pallone, non del fischietto.


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2013)

Epico il gol del Pazzo zoppo, epico.

Alla fine forse l'arbitro una piccola mano ce l'avrà pure data ma è assolutamente scandaloso che nessuno in TV abbia parlato del fallo di Bertolacci su Muntari.


----------



## Brontolo (9 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Se avessimo avuto l'arbitraggio a favore Constant non sarebbe stato espulso!!Bertolacci e Bovo andavano espulsi,ma hanno espulso solo Constant...Ogni tanto dire le cose come stanno no eh??
> 
> Ti faccio un chiaro esempio: Milan - Parma
> Coda di propostio da uno schiaffone molto forte sul volto a Balotelli,tanto da lasciargli un bel segno per un paio di settimane.
> ...



bhe, dai, non esageriamo, il segno di uno schiaffo che resta per due settimane, e nonostante la pelle scura continua a notarsi...ah, ho capito: Coda è chuck norris!


----------



## MisterBet (9 Marzo 2013)

Sembrava Messina-Milan del 2006, picchiati per novanta minuti prima del ritorno a Barcellona...lî però abbiamo scoperto poi che c'erano i mandanti (bianconeri)...qui invece? Bertolacci, Granqvist, Portanova, Moretti, Bovo assatanati...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a mio parere, avete avuto un arbitraggio di favore. a quanto pare, pure le lamentele di galliani giungono alle orecchie opportune.
> e no, non sarei così sicuro nel dire che avreste vinto lo stesso.



....a mio parere gli ultimi a poter fare la morale sono proprio i bianconeri....


----------



## Brontolo (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....a mio parere gli ultimi a poter fare la morale sono proprio i bianconeri....



verissimo, però nemmeno voi potete permettervi certi giudizi da santarellini! non è che se rubo un po' meno del mio vicino ho diritto al paradiso. 'notte


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> *Se avessimo avuto l'arbitraggio a favore Constant non sarebbe stato espulso*!!Bertolacci e Bovo andavano espulsi,ma hanno espulso solo Constant...Ogni tanto dire le cose come stanno no eh??
> 
> Ti faccio un chiaro esempio: Milan - Parma
> Coda di propostio da uno schiaffone molto forte sul volto a Balotelli,tanto da lasciargli un bel segno per un paio di settimane.
> ...









Però per molti fu un furto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> verissimo, però nemmeno voi potete permettervi certi giudizi da santarellini! non è che se rubo un po' meno del mio vicino ho diritto al paradiso. 'notte



Un assassino ed un ladro di polli non sono la stessa cosa anche se delinquono entrambi. Buon riposo.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Marzo 2013)

Neanche giallo, strano abbia fischiato il fallo...


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> bhe, dai, non esageriamo, il segno di uno schiaffo che resta per due settimane, e nonostante la pelle scura continua a notarsi...ah, ho capito: Coda è chuck norris!



Lo sapevo che chiedevi i fatti ed eccoli che arrivano!!Mi raccomando non scappare,voglio la tua replica!!Son curioso di sapere che ti inventi!!

Ecco il video dell'infamata di coda 






Ed ecco la foto della guancia di Balotelli per 2 settimane 







La guancia al Balo è rimasta cosi per 2 settimane!!Di cosa stiamo parlando eh??Dove andrai a parare ora?

P.S: Balotelli è uno stron. bastar. ****** bla bla bla 
Dite tutte le stesse cose perchè siete più ipocriti dei politici italiani!!Coda cos'è allora eh??
Balotelli è solo un bravo ragazzo che si gode la vita,un ragazzo sincero che non ha paura di dire quello che pensa..Tanta stima per lui...Avesse fatto lui una cosa del genere sarebbe finito in carcere..Incoerenza è una parola che accomuna Gioranlisti,juventini e sfinteristi..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che chiedevi i fatti ed eccoli che arrivano!!Mi raccomando non scappare,voglio la tua replica!!Son curioso di sapere che ti inventi!!
> 
> Ecco il video dell'infamata di coda
> 
> ...



Devil lascia perdere, tanto hanno sempre ragione.


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Devil lascia perdere, tanto hanno sempre ragione.



Hai ragione!!Loro sono Dio in terra hanno sempre ragione!!
Ma sai sono curioso di vedere che si inventa!!Io le prove le ho fornite,vediamo in che modo si arrampicherà sugli specchi!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Hai ragione!!Loro sono Dio in terra hanno sempre ragione!!
> Ma sai sono curioso di vedere che si inventa!!Io le prove le ho fornite,vediamo in che modo si arrampicherà sugli specchi!!



Al massimo....farà un patteggiamento...


----------



## sheva90 (9 Marzo 2013)

Se si vincono gare "incasinate" come queste, prima di una partita che vale la storia allora vuol dire che siamo in un grande momento.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma secondo voi il fallo per spinta di niang è rigore? Perché il fallo è accentuato terribilmente dal fatto che granqvist finisca addosso a mexes e si rovesci per terra e io dubito che un braccio di niang da fermo sia così forte.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Ma seriamente, di che vi volete giustificare con uno juventino?  senza parlare di gomblotti e cose del genere, credete che in figc non sarebbero contentissimi di avere in Champions la Juve (la squadra con più tifosi in Italia), il Napoli (grande seguito anche all'estero) e il Milan, che è la squadra italiana più famosa nel mondo, con l’unico calciatore italiano con una parvenza di mediaticità (cit.) che non so cosa significhi (Balotelli)
Nessun favoritismo, ma non credo si ammazzi qualcuno nei piani alti, se un arbitro senza volerlo una volta ogni tanto sbaglia favorendo queste tre. I soldi prima di tutto.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tra Parma Lazio e Genoa contro di noi non ne hanno espulsi 7, fatevi i conti. Con la Lazio hanno mancato due doppie ammonizioni (una per fallo su boateng e un'altra per pazzini a palla lontana da dietro), col Parma una a Coda e una a un altro per doppio giallo, non ricordo il nome. Stasera Bertolacci e Bovo, più uno tra Portanova e Granqvist che hanno randellato come macellai.


----------



## colcuoresivince (9 Marzo 2013)

Da milanista dico che siamo stati "fortunati" poi se non vogliamo essere sportivi diciamo che l'arbitro ha lavorato bene.
Quando uno è in aria non bisogna essere troppo forti per sbilanciarlo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Juventini e interisti criticano l'arbitro? Ok diamo il rigore al Genoa su mano di Niang, ma poi voglio anche i cartellini rossi per loro, abbiamo dovuto fare 2 sostituzioni per infortunio, e Balotelli è stato chirurgicamente colpito alla zona già dolente. Per non parlare del fallo da assassino sia di Bovo su Constant e di Bertolacci su Muntari. Ma di che stiamo parlando? E' facile vedere i torti solo da una parte e ignorare il resto. Hanno menato per 94 minuti e chi è rimasto in 10 siamo stati noi.


----------



## Pivellino (9 Marzo 2013)

La gara del Genoa è stata organizzata con lo scopo di intimorire chi sa di dover fare una partita della vita tre giorni dopo e non vuole infortunarsi. E' stata una roba indecente su un campo indecente. Bertolacci e Bovo erano da espulsione.


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

Ma davvero Ballardini si è lamentato del primo episodio "dubbio"?


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2013)

Gombloddo arrivano i gobbi!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ma questo -8 li spaventa?Avete gia vinto il campionato riposate in pace e godetevi la champions.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Neanche giallo, strano abbia fischiato il fallo...



il fermo immagine è clamoroso!!!! fortuna che muntari era in aria... Ibra in champions s'è preso rosso e due giornate per moooooolto molto meno


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma davvero Ballardini si è lamentato del primo episodio "dubbio"?



Ballardini ha chiaramente detto che c'erano tre rigori


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ballardini ha chiaramente detto che c'erano tre rigori



Cinque, sei, sette, venghino siori venghino!


----------



## Mickey (9 Marzo 2013)

Io da Juventino dico che, parlando di cosa succede nel rettangolo di gioco, se il Milan passa indenne le 3 sfide che si presenteranno dopo la prossima (Milan-Palermo), che li vede rispettivamente a Chievo, a Firenze e in casa col Napoli, lotterà per lo scudetto perchè la Juve ne ha 2 fuori di fila che sono Bologna e Inter e secondo me qualche cosa cambia, anche se mi auguro di no logicamente!!
Oltretutto la Juve su 10 partite ne ha 6 fuori e tutte molto molto insidiose: Bologna-Inter-Lazio-Torino-Atalanta-Sampdoria...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> Io da Juventino dico che, parlando di cosa succede nel rettangolo di gioco, se il Milan passa indenne le 3 sfide che si presenteranno dopo la prossima (Milan-Palermo), che li vede rispettivamente a Chievo, a Firenze e in casa col Napoli, lotterà per lo scudetto perchè la Juve ne ha 2 fuori di fila che sono Bologna e Inter e secondo me qualche cosa cambia, anche se mi auguro di no logicamente!!
> Oltretutto la Juve su 10 partite ne ha 6 fuori e tutte molto molto insidiose: Bologna-Inter-Lazio-Torino-Atalanta-Sampdoria...



NOn ti preoccupare,non possiamo vincerle tutte e anche se avvenisse ciò,diffilmente potremo recuperare 11 punti alla Juve.Noi puntiamo al 3° posto,poi se si presentasse qualche occasione per agguantre il Napoli ben venga.IL primo posto non fa per noi,la JUve merita la prima posizione perchè è nettamente la squadra migliore e su questo non v'è dubbio.


ps:comunque presentati nella sezione adatta(la prima in alto),sperando che tu non sia un trollone


----------



## Mickey (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> NOn ti preoccupare,non possiamo vincerle tutte e anche se avvenisse ciò,diffilmente potremo recuperare 11 punti alla Juve.Noi puntiamo al 3° posto,poi se si presentasse qualche occasione per agguantre il Napoli ben venga.IL primo posto non fa per noi,la JUve merita la prima posizione perchè è nettamente la squadra migliore e su questo non v'è dubbio.
> 
> 
> ps:comunque presentati nella sezione adatta(la prima in alto),sperando che tu non sia un trollone



Vedrai se x sbaglio la Juve non fa punti domani come cambiano le situazioni!!! X come la vedo io, a 11 giornate dalla fine iniziano a diventare importanti pure i pareggi x chi sta davanti e, col calendario tosto che ci aspetta, per me già un pareggio x mettere 3 partite avanti al milan sarebbe buona cosa. Ma non mi fido di questo Catania, delle sue ripartenze e dei suoi giocatori chiave.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Vedremo,io dico che domani piallate senza pietà la banda etnea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> Io da Juventino dico che, parlando di cosa succede nel rettangolo di gioco, se il Milan passa indenne le 3 sfide che si presenteranno dopo la prossima (Milan-Palermo), che li vede rispettivamente a Chievo, a Firenze e in casa col Napoli, lotterà per lo scudetto perchè la Juve ne ha 2 fuori di fila che sono Bologna e Inter e secondo me qualche cosa cambia, anche se mi auguro di no logicamente!!
> Oltretutto la Juve su 10 partite ne ha 6 fuori e tutte molto molto insidiose: Bologna-Inter-Lazio-Torino-Atalanta-Sampdoria...



4, forse 5...l'Atalanta è la vostra migliore amica


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 7,5
De Sciglio 6
Mexes 6,5
Zapata 7
Constant 4
Montolivo 6
Muntari 5
Flamini 6
Niang 5,5 
Pazzini 6,5 
El Shaarawy 5,5

Abate 6
Yepes 6
Balotelli 6

Allegri 6,5


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Le note positive di ieri sono 3:

*Abbiati *ottimo,sicuro tra i pali e anche nelle uscite.Buon viatico per la gara in Catalunya.

*Zapata*,migliore in campo,sicuro in qualsiasi situazione.

*Flamini*,combatte su ogni palla.Gran gara del macellaio di Marseille.



Ecco una chicca:







La lista dei cervi rossoblù si allarga anche a Bovo,anche se in tal caso più che a un cervo ci troviamo di fronte ad un gran bovino.


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 7

De Sciglio 6
Mexes 6,5
Zapata 6,5
*Constant 4
*
Montolivo 6
Muntari 4,5
Flamini 5,5

Niang 6
Pazzini 7
El Shaarawy 6

Abate 5,5
Yepes 6
Balotelli 6,5

Allegri 6,5


----------



## jaws (9 Marzo 2013)

La prima cosa chè dovrà fare il nuovo governo è una legge per impedire a Portanova di scendere in campo in una categoria superiore agli amatori


----------



## Milangirl (9 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La prima cosa chè dovrà fare il nuovo governo è una legge per impedire a Portanova di scendere in campo in una categoria superiore agli amatori


quoto! ci ha azzoppato il Pazzo e se usciremo col Barcellona sarà colpa sua...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Marzo 2013)

Comunque non è la prima volta che a pochi giorni di una partita fondamentale, il Milan incappa in una squadretta che fa caccia all'uomo per 90 minuti. Era già successo nel 2006, a catania, prima della semifinale di ritorno contro il porcellona. 

Ma la cosa più bella, è che dalla partita d'andata contro il porcellona, i cronisti vedono sempre dagli 8 ai 9 falli da rigore nell'area del Milan. Poco importa se poi gli avversari fanno regolarmente interventi da macellai.


----------



## Doctore (10 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La prima cosa chè dovrà fare il nuovo governo è una legge per impedire a Portanova di scendere in campo in una categoria superiore agli amatori


Vai grillo!!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Marzo 2013)

Ah come godo se ste ***** retrocedono, insieme alla qualificazione in Champions sarebbe praticamente uno scudetto


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ah come come se ste ***** retrocedono, insieme alla qualificazione in Champions sarebbe praticamente uno scudetto



Non scherziamo, il Genoa in A ci serve per i motivi che tutti sappiamo


----------



## sheva90 (10 Marzo 2013)

Infatti, io voglio il Genoa in A solo per il mercato.


----------

